# Tobacco Pipe Swap 2014



## jordanp

*Lumberjocks Tobacco Pipe Swap 2014* updated on 3/14/2014









*Registration is CLOSED*

*Completed Pipe Deadline May 5th*
Please send photos of your completed pipe by May 5th to [email protected]
please let me know the material (wood/stem) you will be using once you know.

After i receive your Photo i will send you the name and address of your recipient.

*SHIPPING DEADLINE IS MAY 16th*
Your Pipe needs to be shipped out on or before this day

*DOs & DONTs*
Do not post pictures/project of your completed pipe until the recipient has acknowledge he has received it.

When you post your completed pipe project on LJ's please include the tag *pipeswap2014*

When you receive a pipe you can let everyone know by posting pictures in this thread.

Feel free to add accessories along with your pipe, Tamper tool, Pick, Box, Stand, pipe sock possibly some pipe tobacco. This is not required by any means but your recipient will love it!

Stamp or mark your completed pipe with your name/date or with LJ swap 2014
You don't have to do this but it has been common practice among many LJ swaps in the past.

*Share knowledge and Ask questions!*
this is a learning experience for all of us so don't be shy.

*note*
Due to the expense of briar, if you make a briar pipe I will try to match you up to receive a briar pipe as well. Unless you you inform me any type received will be ok.

*Pipe Materials accepted.*
Briar, Apple, Maple, Cherry, Pear, Beech, Blackberry root, Mountain Laurel
(Most fruit woods. Send PM if your in doubt)

*Stem/Mouth Piece Material*
Preformed Lucite, Ebonite/Vulcanite(same thing), Acrylite, acrylic Or hand turned variation.
Wooden Stems are also acceptable please use suitable wood from the above list if possible.

*Resources & Supplies*

Pipe Making Information And Supplies
Pipe Makers Emporium

I have an assortment of pre made Ebonite/Vulcanite stems available. The majority of them are new old stock antiques from the 1940's and 1950s.

*Note* when you purchase a Vulcanite/Ebonite stem from a supplier they arrive fairly rough and require Some work, including reducing the size of the tenon. If you don't have the tools to do this, you can send
Me your stem and let me know what diameter you want the tenon reduced to and I will machine it down..

Typically the *Freehand acrylic stems* are much more finished when they arrive. These stems do not have a shoulder at the tenon, they simply are taper down to fit the shank. so there is no need to turn the tenon down to size and no need to square it up at the shoulder because they do not have one)

Also I can offer you one of mine at my cost + postage, with the tenon already turned to size. I have a limited amount available.
Email me at l[email protected] and I will send you photos of what I have.

*#1 Rule - HAVE FUN*


----------



## richardwootton

Sounds interesting. Does a wooden pipe have to be made from briar?


----------



## Sanding2day

Could be an experience… Haven't ever thought about making a pipe. Here is an interesting article regarding the use of briar… http://www.pipesandcigars.com/faq/article/125/why-briar-and-not-something-else


----------



## davidmackv

I have some pipes made of woods other than briar. I have a pipe that smokes very good that is made of pear wood.


----------



## jordanp

The best pipes are usually made from Briar. However they do not have to be made from Briar.
Most of the fruit woods are ok to use, Apple, Cherry, Pear, even Maple or Beechwood.

I will post a bunch of information in the header along with resources for parts and tools.


----------



## wormil

I bought all the supplies for making a few pipes but being new at it I'm not sure my skills would be up to snuff (hardeehar). I'll think about it.


----------



## jordanp

Just like the other swaps this is going to be skill building..
I hope you join on….

More details coming soon.


----------



## Iguana

Ooooh, you're gonna get me in trouble with the wife…


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I want to sign up as well, but every time I've completed a project in the past 3 months, SWMBO exclaims, "So, who is THAT one for." 

But, I've got all the materials, and NO experience making a wooden pipe, so signing up makes perfect sense to me! LOL


----------



## Mahdeew

I have made a few. The best ones where made with blackberry roots.


----------



## Manitario

Sounds like a fun swap! I've never made a pipe before so I pity whomever gets it in the swap but it'll be a good challenge so sign me up.


----------



## jordanp

Just added some more information.


----------



## fatandy2003

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I have found that the best woods to choose for the stummel (shank and bowl) are 1) non-toxic when burning and 2) of a dense hardwood with tight grain, the more "inter-twined" the grain the better it seems to be at heat disipation to the hands.

For anyone nervous about the skills it takes to make a pipe, you could look into a pipe kit like those sold on Amazon and ebay. These kits have the hard parts done for you: drilling the holes and fitting the stem to the stummel. They only require your creativity in shaping them. Or, you could dry out a piece of corn cob, drill 2 holes, drill a hole through a dowel and shove it in the cob…

Another great resource is www.pipedia.org

Should be fun. Looking forward to the swap!

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

OK, I'm in.

I've got briar, pre-made stems, tools, and will ask 100 questions…


----------



## terryR

First attempt at a stummel on the lathe…










...too much of a hurry…lazy layout. But, today…










...now we're talking a cherry pipe! All drilled and working. Ready for a stem.

Still a few hours of hand work left, but I feel like I cleared the first hurdle.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel

Mountain laurel was also commonly used, especially when imported briar wasn't available or affordable… it was even sometimes known as "American Briar".


----------



## jordanp

*Terry* nice job i have a couple in the garage that resemble your first one. 
you probably already know this but I have a suggestion.
It helps to turn the bowl down as close as you can to the shank,
That way you have a large reference when your sanding the bottom half to match the dimensions of the turned half.

*malcom* I will check into that mountain laurel.. do you know of any source for mountain laurel burl? Or maybe even a source selling blocks of it for pipes?


----------



## jordanp

Here are some briar blocks I just got in.
Misted them with some water so you can see the grain.








Hence the reason this stuff can get pricey.


----------



## richardwootton

Jordan, those burls are freaking gorgeous! I wish I knew a of a local wood that I could use. I don't think black berries typically grow wild in my area, but I am going to do some searching.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel

I've never heard of mountain laurel being sold commercially… but it grows everywhere around here, it's what I make all my lamps out of (hence "Malcolm Laurel", Malcolm being my middle name). Lots of wild blackberry around here too, but I would think they're all too small for pipe making (I've never dug one up… I'd rather have the berries). But then I'm not a smoker… though I made quite a few pipes back in my college days, much like my lamps, mostly long twisty things that you'd expect to see Gandalf smoking while blowing smoke rings.


----------



## terryR

Jordan, thanks for the tip! I wanted to turn more of the bowl, but was getting close to my spinning jaws! LOL

Would love to see photos of how you pros set up and work on the lathe…been searching google and uTube. Looks like most guys use small metal working lathes…no have. I used the 75mm bowl jaws, but removed 2 of the 4 so they could hold the wood as I needed. Scary. But, seems secure so far? I'm pretty sure a photo would have all the lawyers at Nova screaming and texting. 

Love the briar, Jordan! I nearly splurged on a lot of 6 last night…I bet Mountain Laurel would be gorgeous! I sure know where to harvest tons of the roots or wood..guess I better get that shop kiln up and running…

Anyone know if Maple burl is suitable before I try?


----------



## waho6o9

Carl Jacobson has a neat jig for making spoons and maybe you

can make one and use it. It's kinda like a collet chuck system for

circular projects.

HTH






I'd wrap the metal banding with tape, just coz.


----------



## jordanp

Malcom Also I've been finding search results on something called Laurel Oak maybe that is what they used for pipesm


----------



## wormil

Here is the blog I started making a pipe on the lathe, haven't finished it because the wood is still drying but you can see how I chucked it.
http://lumberjocks.com/wormil/blog/38569


----------



## terryR

Thanks, RickM, that's the same set up I've been using today. Just looked scary to me using 2 jaws the first time!


----------



## Rockindokken

I'm game for the swap. I'll have to get my hands on a block. I'll send you my info when I get home from work.


----------



## jordanp

Every that wants in send me an email with the info requested at the top of this thread.

Nice turn Rick. What type of wood is that?










This one ive been messing around with the pas day or so. Soon it will be a billiard style pipe.


----------



## DKV

I'm not a pipe maker but as I looked at them I wondered if the black stem needs to be purchased or can they be made? Long ago pipe makers had to make them.


----------



## jordanp

It can be done several different ways.. at the top of the thread I mention different types and buying pre made stems.

Most common materials are ebonite/Vulcanite (same thing), lucite, acrylic. They come in raw square/round stock or preformed.


----------



## wormil

@Jordan-Pear wood.

On making stems … I know people use Delrin for pipe tenons but is it a suitable material for pipe stems? I ask because I'm about to get a box of Delrin scraps.


----------



## jordanp

I haven't seen anyone use it for the whole stem. Most likely due to the taste and slippery texture since it is made with silicone. But great for tenons it prevents the age old problem of stuck tenons that result in broken off tenons in the shank..

Here is some progress on the one just above. The ring and ball ebonite stem is very tedious to sand correctly..
Just have to give the stem a final sanding/filing and adjust the stem fit then it's over to the buffing station..


----------



## terryR

That Billiard is looking great, Jordan!

Here is the cherry pipe I've been playing with the past 2 days…added a maple spacer to the end of the stummel since I turned the cherry so thin at that spot. Plus added red spacers on either end of the maple.










The stem is turned from Delrin…very slippery indeed. But, the only acrylic I have, so will try it? It sure likes to grab carbide tools! I plan to cut the Delrin in 1/2 for the finished stem length…than a day of sanding.  For now, the pieces all fit tight and the air flow works nicely…hate to leave it as is…but our Jeep gets a new fuel pump as soon as I get to my bud's shop…

Will sign in for the swap asap! I'm hooked on pipe making. LOL

Edit: love the new avatar, J.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel

Delrin is not made with silicone, nor is it any kind of acrylic. "Delrin" is a Dupont trade name, the common name is "acetal", it's properly called polyoxymethylene, sometimes called polyformaldehyde as it's derived from polymerization of formaldehyde. Nylon-like in its strength and hardness, it's easier to machine than many other plastics, but like silicones, it's slippery so things tend not to stick to it and it has excellent chemical resistance.


----------



## jordanp

You are correct not silicone..


----------



## jordanp

I'm going to call this billiard done..


----------



## wormil

Great looking pipe Jordan.


----------



## terryR

Pipe looks nicely finished, Jordan. Do you usually use wax for a finish?

What sort of tooling do you guys use to shape plastics on the lathe? Steel or carbide chisels? A file? Cabinet scrapers? eeks!

I've been using my carbide tipped Easy Wood Tools, and a very light touch since they tend to grab the spinning material. Slowest speed, tool kept above the axis of rotation. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jordanp

I use tripoli compound, Diamond Compound Carnauba wax (three different buffing wheels)

Haven't shaped any stems yet… Still using the preformed ebonite. but as rough as it is to polish the ring and ball i might be better off making em from scratch..


----------



## terryR

Finally finished my first wooden pipe…cherry, maple, and delrin…










Turning and shaping the stem was a PIA, but the rest was lots of stressful fun! 

Blog in progress with lots of photos…but I type pretty slow!


----------



## Mahdeew

I used to be a pipe smoker now and then and just out of curiosity, is pipe smoking becoming a new fad? 
We grow our own tobacco organically and roll it with high quality hemp or rice and or combination of both for cigs from Greece. We also grow some very high potent tobacco from a different strain to spray our garden instead of using chemicals to control bug infestations. Wondering whether anyone else use tobacco for these purposes as well?


----------



## jordanp

I've heard of some people using it to keep insects out of gardens before.. pipe smoking is making a bit of a come back I think..


----------



## Mahdeew

jordanp, that's cool.. We used to use various mints to flavor our tobacco. You can smoke what used to be called devil's claw and fire weed and off course clover and other herbs; even cow droppings! Or as we called it in Alaska, moose nuggets; ha. Tobacco by itself is very harmless; unless it is farm grown in places like Honduras and Columbia, Turkey ( I love Turkish tobacco) where too much pesticide is used which is not good for the lungs. I spend hours hand-picking bugs out of my tobacco every other day to keep it pesticide free. Can't imagine a farmer do that for a profit.


----------



## jordanp

Terry is now understanding my strife.. now do one with a bent shank..


----------



## terryR

Jordan, the funny part is, now I really look at pre-made stems on eBay! I'm a churchwarden kinda guy anyway.

I know they will still need polishing…unless they cost $25 each…so I can see more buffing wheels in my near future…


----------



## jordanp

They come in pretty rough. the only stems i've purchased that were close to ready to go were some freehand Acrylic stems.
All the Ebonite/Vulcanite stems have still had ridges and material left on them from the mold and required tenon work as well.


----------



## Jimthecarver

Can it be a one piece pipe?
Also is Apple wood acceptable?


----------



## Jimthecarver




----------



## jordanp

Those are pretty fancy… Did you make those?

Apple wood is fine.
Single piece would be ok i think. As long as it can be cleaned out with pipe cleaners if the recipient decides to put it to use..


----------



## Jimthecarver

Yes….and I assure you they can be cleaned easily. 
I have made several and they have been quite a hit…lol
Although I don't smoke id like to be in the trade.
This of Birdseye maple. 









The length of the stem is about 5 3/4"


----------



## jordanp

Very Nice. 
Very unique design.. I like it, I like it!


----------



## terryR

Love those pipes, Jim! Gotta search for some longer drill bits…


----------



## Jimthecarver

Thanks Terry, I am going to make a larger bowl on my next one but I think it will be a one piece.


----------



## terryR

In some of the reading I've done online, some smokers claim the combustion takes place in the bowl, not in the stem, so that exotic woods are not as toxic for a stem as one might think? If you're really concerned about your health, chances are you're not reading this forum anyway! LOL.

Any thoughts on wooden stems?


----------



## fatandy2003

I have a few ebony pen blanks that I got on sale at Woodcraft. Gonna take a test run on one of those one of these days… I'll let you know how it goes.

Cheers,


----------



## Mahdeew

I think ebony would be an excellent choice for stem.


----------



## Jimthecarver

What are your thoughts on a solid ebony pipe?
Would it last?


----------



## Mahdeew

I think it would look very elegant especially if you could do some gem or shell inlay to create a contrast.


----------



## jordanp

Only question i would have for Ebony is its Toxicity when smoked.
I just don't know much about ebony Vs Fire

I do know i've seen a lot of Bog Oak used for pipes.


----------



## Mahdeew

Ebony is used for pipe smoking. Lot of them are smaller versions versions for smoking, you know… But there are some very elegant tobacco pipes made with it too.


----------



## terryR

Bog Oak? $$$$$$$$$$$ There's some on kneeBay right now…

Less than toxicity, I worry about the flavor of exotic woods. We need to set up a double blind study. 

And, just because of Jim, I plopped a 6" long piece of cherry on the lathe last night ( most room I had for it to swing ), sweet one-piece in progress from slightly more figured wood!


----------



## Jimthecarver

Terry do you predrill the stem first?


----------



## Jimthecarver

Four year old ebony pipe


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I drilled it all on the lathe, came out great.

I found a 12" long 3/16" bit, and I shortened it to fit on my 22" lathe! It's pretty much turned now, just needs sanding. Gonna try hard NOT to copy yours too closely. LOL.


----------



## Jimthecarver

Copy away….lol
They are a blast to make.


----------



## terryR

OK, another question…

How about smoking through resinwood stems, too much glue? Any difference in a fancy lucite stem full of colors and swirls?


----------



## jordanp

I don't think i would smoke through resin wood stems.. even though there is no combustion going on in the stem there is heat and i wouldn't want to gamble on what temp that glue/resin will start leaking out of the wood.

You can use the acrylic pen blanks for stems as well.


----------



## wormil

What size drill bits do you guys use on the stem and shank?

edit; also Jordan, how you rounding/sizing the tenons on premade stems, lathe?


----------



## terryR

Rick, I used a size Z bit on that cherry pipe…measured very close to the ONE store bought stem I have…


----------



## jordanp

Bowls are typically 3/4 7/8 or 1" air holes are usually 0.128 - 1/8 or 3/16

the mortise hole is always going to depend on the size of your tenon on the stem.


----------



## jordanp

I have a Pipe Tenon turning tool that mounts on my drill press


----------



## Farrout

How does a 'swap' work?


----------



## jordanp

Sign up my sending me an email with the requested information above..

I will post due dates soon
You will have to submit a photo of the completed pipe to me by the submission due date.

I will then randomly match you up with someone to send your pipe to.

There will also be a shipping deadline shortly after the submission deadline.

in turn i will have another participant send you a pipe that he made as well.


----------



## jordanp

It's a pretty tight group doesn't look like we are going to have very many sign ups..


----------



## Mahdeew

I would sign up jordanp, but have too much to do with Spring around the corner and so many to do's staring at me. First thing is to make a batch of beer before it gets too hot.


----------



## jordanp

*Mrjinx007* any chance i can buy some of that All Natural dried tobacco from you?


----------



## jordanp

Oh an here is what i've been up to today.










I believe it is Greek Briar. was planing on a smooth briar pipe but i ran into two tiny rock holes after i was 75% into carving the shape..


----------



## Mahdeew

jordanp, I would have to be licensed to sell. The government makes huge amounts of money on tobacco tax; something like 60%. We have a small plot about 60' by 24" where we grow our tobacco. It provides all our smoking needs for the year. I will be more than glad to show you how to grow it, how to manage it, how to cure it, how to ferment it for various use; including cigar making, how to flavor it and so on. But to sell it, I'll be looking at jail time.


----------



## terryR

That's great looking, Jordan! blog, blog, blog…please!


----------



## jordanp

What about bartering MrJ lol..
I would love to have some resources on how to grow it. Cure it etc.

I am horrible at blogging terry. And I didn't take any photos during the process.. I will have to try and get some photos on the next one.. I have a commissioned piece to do next week.


----------



## Mahdeew

jordanp, We are just about ready to plant this year's tobacco for the next year. I will do a step by step pictures of what needs to get done. If you are interested, google tobacco seed companies and buy the seeds and we will grow our tobacco together this year, cure it and smoke and maybe barter various cuts to make the perfect blend. We can call it, "Tex-Arkansas thunder tobacco". Buy the "tree tobacco" variety.


----------



## jordanp




----------



## Iguana

Sweeeeet. How do they smoke?


----------



## terryR

Sexy bent stem in the first two photos…Apple?

This has become YOUR thread, Jordan! LOL.


----------



## jordanp

All three are apple.. I'm on pipe #13.
I haven't smoked those two probably won't.. sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## jordanp

Starting a churchwarden..








7/8 Forstner bit drilling 3/4 of the depth of the bowl right after turning the top of the bowl to size.








Cutting off excess material around the bowl and shank before I turn the shank on the lathe.








Finished turning the shank on the lathe.








After sanding the bottom to match the top half that was turned on the lathe I use a Dremel with a wood carving bit to clean up the sharp edges at the base of the shank.









Quite a bit more work to do but you can see some of the steps
I've taken to get to this point..


----------



## Mahdeew

Looks very french; definitely need strong front teeth to hold on to that baby.


----------



## Pezking7p

That puts me in mind of a hobbit pipe….


----------



## jordanp

They are really popular right now because of Lord of the rings..


----------



## palaswood

Hey Jordanp, have you every made a mulberry pipe? I have some really cool black mulberry I want to use.

Is the end grain facing up when using non-burl wood?


----------



## jordanp

Never used that wood before.. I don't know if it is safe or not.

The end grain is facing forward not up. if it was facing forward i believe the shank would break too easily.


----------



## wormil

Mulberries are delicious, like a giant black raspberry but sweeter.


----------



## jordanp

Well i don't know of any toxic fruit wood other than persimmons..
It might be alright to use..


----------



## terryR

Thanks for sharing your tooling photos, Jordan. No worries about taking over the thread…you started it! LOL

Finished a JimTheCarver style pipe today from cherry…unfortunately most of the beauty in the wood is on the bottom of the pipe. My fault, there. Just about 6" long…luckily the worm holes do NOT enter the bowl. Smokes great…










Briar next…


----------



## Jimthecarver

Hey that looks great…fine job!


----------



## Slyy

Dang Terry you're really going after the pipe making! Some beautiful work in here everyone! 
No lathe currently so not participating in the swap, but I really enjoy seeing the work you have all put out. I like that long stem pipe Jordan, can certainly see how Gandalf might have rekindle pipe smoking interest, but never trust a Wizard!


----------



## Mahdeew

That pip will produce on hell of a drag; hope your lungs can handle it.


----------



## palaswood

Yeah Rick, the Black Mulberry (morus *************************) tree it came from is SUPER old and so big it collapsed under its own weight. It still produces HUGE delicious berries every 2 years. It's the tree that got me into woodworking actually. Last year about thist time I brought home a small log of it for the heck of it, (a large branch had broken off) and once I discovered how amazing the dense, tight grained, shimmering wood inside was, the rest is history.


----------



## wormil

We have a white mulberry in the front yard, which are discouraged because they produce massive amounts of pollen, but I've tried some of the wood from prunings and it's very hard when dry. Apparently the main use is tennis rackets and hockey sticks.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

How many are signed up for this swap? I'd like to join.


----------



## jordanp

Maybe only a hand full..
^send me an email with the info requested above..


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Sent! Consider me in!


----------



## jordanp

Sounds good..glad to have ya in the mix..


----------



## palaswood

Is it feasible to turn a pipe without a jaw chuck? i only have a faceplate, im thinking I can get creative and rig something up, but if I do end up shelling out for a chuck, what do you guys recommend for an entry level 3 or 4 jaw chuck. I dont want to pay hundreds either. I would want to use it for small/medium bowls as well.


----------



## shampeon

I got the Economy 4 jaw chuck from PSI:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html?prodpage=1CU

For $90, it's a good deal.


----------



## wormil

I've seen a few videos of pipes made without a lathe, the final shaping is done off lathe anyway. Most people seem to like whatever chuck they have. I bought a used Nova for about 1/2 the price of new but those deals are rare. If I buy another it'll probably be a Nova G3 or a Hurricane.


----------



## jordanp

My first 6-7 pipes i didn't use a lathe..

I actually used a belt sander with 50 grit upside down in my vice and shaped it by hand then moved to a dremel with a wood carving bit for the small bits..


----------



## jordanp

the two at the top of the thread were done with the belt sander..


----------



## Jimthecarver

Made on the lathe but with a drill chuck from harbor freight. 
Before I got the one way.


----------



## Albert

MacArthur preferred corncobs, 
I kind of admired him for that but not for much else he did.


----------



## Pezking7p

If only I had a belt sander or a dremel!


----------



## terryR

Lots of ways to make a pipe…I've done it in pipestone with a hand held drill and 4-way rasp from the borg. Takes a week…

But, give me an ample supply of wood, and enough buyers, and I swear I could make one of these guys a day! Love the one piece pipes for ease of construction. Completed this one today from Alder, 5.25" OAL. Wax finish…










I assume spalted woods are not safe for smoking?


----------



## jordanp

Yea that's a no go on the spalted wood.


----------



## palaswood

that salted wood tastes better though 
Ever heard of magnolia as a safe pipe wood?

Terry are u turning that alder dry or green?


----------



## terryR

Alder was dry…well about 13%MC!
Another art pipe…


----------



## fatandy2003

Jordan,

Did you get my email? I am in for the swap.

Cheers,


----------



## jordanp

Yes I got everyone's email I will respond to everyone on Sunday when registration is closed.


----------



## fatandy2003

Cool. I also convinced one of my coworkers to join LJs for this swap. He is big into pipes and has made a few. He said he was going to email you on Friday…


----------



## jordanp

Sweet.


----------



## superdav721

Guys I am a pipe smoker and will be watching this one. Good stuff.


----------



## jordanp

Thanks dave. Good times to be had by all.


----------



## terryR

SuperDave, please join the swap! Your work is awesome.
Hope all is well…


----------



## superdav721

Terry the wife is sick. It has been real hard just to get a few hours in the shop each week. We will get her better and then its back to what I love.
I wished I could. Thanks for the kind words and well wishes my friend.


----------



## Slyy

Dropping in to check how things were going. Terry keeps teasing with all these reasons for me to long up and get a lathe! Still excited to see how this swap goes.

then it's back to the thing I love

Without any doubt Dave you're with her right now! Hope whatever the situation is it resolves and gets better much sooner than later, I wish perfect health was everyone's destination, unfortunately never as much as we want it to be. Thoughts going you and your wife's way Dave!


----------



## terryR

So sorry to hear that, Dave. Working wood and steel certainly comes secondary next to the ones we love. Take care, and you'll be back in the shop in no time…

Edit…Jake, I put off buying a lathe for several years since I KNEW it would be addictive. It's great for turning shop tools, or another mushroom like I made last night! LOL.


----------



## jordanp

Sorry for the delay guys i will update the page and get the deadlines up as soon as humanly possible. I have a busy work week and i've picked up 3 new commissions in the last 24 hours.

Dave stay positive, Prayers going your direction for you and your family.


----------



## jordanp

I will post the timeline and due dates this weekend..


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Jordan


----------



## jordanp

Added the due dates and shipping dates as well as the rules..

if you sent me an email with your info you are signed up.
I will reply with confirmations to everyone soon.


----------



## Mahdeew

Here is this years tobacco plants in a 6" x 4" flat.


----------



## Mahdeew

It will provide us with one year of organic tobacco in a plot 14' X 3'.


----------



## jordanp

It doesn't mildew wrapped up like that with the moisture locked in?


----------



## Mahdeew

No. Tobacco seed can not germinate without light. You have to spread it over the soil and introduce light +75 degree before it can germinate. Once you see the greens, the wrapping comes off.


----------



## terryR

Hmmm…I need to research tobacco cultivation. Legal with permit?

Sure would make a great bartering item if the system goes down! Worth more than eggs and bacon…since we got eggs and bacon growing already. LOL


----------



## Mahdeew

Check with your state and see. Normally, if you are growing it for your own use, no problem; like making beer.


----------



## chicharon86

Hi all! New to the site and can't wait to get going on the pipe. What kind of tobacco do you have growing 007?


----------



## Mahdeew

I normally grow what is called tree tobacco. It can get up to 12' tall. We also grow some tobacco that Indians used to grow to poison their arrows while hunting deer and such to dust our vegetables. You definitely don't want to smoke or chew it as it cause you to hiccup every 1/2 second; just taking a nibble at it. Not a good experience. There are also some ornamental tobacco with beautiful flowers called Jasmine tobacco as well that can be used as a blend; if you have the time to do all that stuff.


----------



## theoldfart

The best flowering variety for the garden is Nicotiana Alata, great perfume. A small one that is good is the Domino series. I've been growing them for years.
Around where I live the farms grow shade tobacco, I think its used for cigar wrappers.

Some of the pipes on this thread are gorgeous, nice work folks.


----------



## Mahdeew

The wrapper tobacco is the most expensive tobacco there is as it provides 60-70% of the flavor for cigars.


----------



## theoldfart

When we bike ride around the Connecticut River valley we see field after field covered in shade fabric. Tobacco barns are everywhere, at least the ones that haven't burn down or collapsed under snow load! Big cash crop here a bouts.


----------



## leopard887

Thank you Jordan.


----------



## terryR

Finally finished my first Briar pipe…started as a kit from eBay…so I cannot take credit for the nice stem or brass spacer.










Easy way to make a quality pipe, but sorta expensive. I think I paid around $35 just for the kit! But, it was fun to shape!

Looking forward to the swap!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Nice looking pipe, Terry! I've been eyeballing briar blocks on ebay.


----------



## jordanp

Very nice terry.


----------



## jordanp

If you sent me your information to sign up and haven't received a response please double check your email then contact PM..

We are off and running..


----------



## Slyy

Haven't checked in here in a few days. Interesting about the possibility of legal local tobacco cultivation. Also nice looking pipe there Terry.


----------



## Mahdeew

If tobacco is legal to sell, it is legal to grow for your own use. Some states have limits like, 200 gallons of beer or 34 pot plants per person, and so on.. The last thing you want to do is go over the limit or the ATF will show up on your door. Alcohol and tobacco are a huge source of tax revenue for states and federal governments. Cut into their profit and you have dug a grave for yourself. It is hard work to make your own beer, wine and tobacco; just make sure it is for your consumption only.


----------



## chicharon86

Hello everybody! Take a look at "vt-freehand's" selections of Briar and stems on Ebay. Fatandy and I ordered from this guy. He has some Plateauxs to work with (a little expensive, but very good quality) or you can order Ebauchons by the tens.. Everything is undrilled, the Briar is cured and his stem selection is amazing.


----------



## terryR

+1 to vt-freehand on eBay…

I got some beautiful briar ebauchons for $8 each (lot of 6) including shipping. Wish I had ordered stems…


----------



## palaswood

btw its Vermont Freehand , seller is vtfreehand 
I had trouble finding it with the "-", its an "".

AMAZING selection, thanks Chicharon


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Could anyone help me? I would love to make some pipes for presents as I don't smoke myself.I need to know if it is neccessary to buy the mouthpieces or can these be made? I would naturally prefer to make my own.However can anyone tell me where in the U K you could buy the mouthpieces? and what type are best to buy? I would love to know this does youtube show how these are made from start to finish ? and what wood is really unsuitable apart from the obvious softwoods pines etc ? Alistair


----------



## jordanp

As far as stems go the best ones are hand made from ebonite. The best ebonite comes from Germany so I would imagine it would be even easier/cheaper for you there.

You can also use acrylic turning blanks for stems.

As far as acceptable material for the stummel/bowl most fruit woods are ok. Stay away from porous woods like oak, mahogany. Briar is the best for pipes period.

Premade stems are widely available, I don't have any UK sources
You might look on ebay.uk

Here is a pretty good video on making a pipe with a pre made stem.





Feel free to drop in with any questions along your journey.


----------



## terryR

Another couple of questions for you pros…

For drilling the tobacco chamber, is your modded spade bit completely rounded at the base, or have a slight nipple? I've seen both on google, and wonder which draws better? Seems like the nipple would produce a small depression to catch moisture and such? yuck.

I smoked from my new briar pipe last night (and from now on!), and since it has the rounded tobacco chamber, it draws so much better than my Forstner bit chambers.

Also, is there a proper way to clean the whole pipe from sawdust before use? I don't have an air compressor, so used a few pipe cleaners moist with mineral spirits to clean the air hole. Then let the pipe sit for a week. Not really worried over my health, since I inhaled so much briar dust while shaping the thing…but wanna know what's proper for my gift pipe. 

And I have to say Thank You to Jordan for starting me down this new hobby! I always hated smoking from pipes…because they were walnut, or whatever! Briar is the bees knees! (now I know)


----------



## freddy1962

Carved in mahogany.


----------



## jordanp

If you think a new briar pipe is nice wait till you break her in real good!.
Nothing like it..

My rounded bits are completely round at the bottom. I do believe this is superior to having a small divot at the bottom. Also remember we are dealing with air flow so whenever you can round over a sharp edge it will improve the flow create less resistance in other words the interior hole in the mortise shank (not the exterior hole), round off the edges of it with a slightly larger bit. The interior air hole of the stem, round it off as well.

the mouth nib on the end of your stem, use very small flat files side to side to round off any sharp corners on the inside. i have not done this with all my pipes but when you draw on a new empty pipe there should be a smooth flow with almost no noise.. a lot of times you will notice a slight higher pitch noise that is caused by these sharp edges.

Get yourself a can of air and some alcohol to clean it out. You might want to see what the guys on Pipemakersforums.com say as well. they have a giant wealth of knowledge.


----------



## terryR

Jeff, that's a beautiful frame! Looks like a ton of work.

Thanks, Jordan. A can of air was such a simple a solution I couldn't see it! Of course, my mind was thinking air compressor for sandblasting. (vintage tools AND briar)

I've been cheating on you guys and reading pipemakersforums on the side.


----------



## freddy1962

terryR, yes it was a lot of work. Thank you for being descent with your kind words.


----------



## terryR

Well, bummer…my first attempt at modding a 3/4" spade bit was a small failure. I read a little on the www, but was still unable to shape the bit symmetrically. Sharpened up on the DMT's, and yes it bores a rounded hole, just not pretty enough for the top of a tobacco chamber. No biggie…

I threw a chunk of cherry on the lathe, drilled the air hole, then the usual forstner bit chamber hole, but I stopped a little shy and finished off the bottom of the chamber with my freshly modded round bit (ground to a width of 5/8" so it won't mar the chamber walls). Think I'll make a dummy stem to fit the pipe and test air flow today?

I don't mind paying pimo for their drill bit, but I'm not sure I can handle copying and pasting my order into a form. 

Anybody have one they don't use anymore? Anyone have a micro lathe in the way in their shop?


----------



## jordanp

I don't use there copy and paste form either, Just call them up and place an order OLD SCHOOL!

I have 2 of their rounded bits both arrived sharp round and of good quality from what i can tell.

I always drill with a Forstner bit 3/4 of the way down then switch to my rounded bit. helps keep my rounded bits sharp and the forstner bits are more accurate typically.


----------



## wormil

I rounded a spade bit but didn't get something right because it doesn't cut. After taking a second look on other forums it seems that people don't make it perfectly round like mine but somewhat egg shaped. I'll probably break down and buy a round bit at some point when I get back to pipes.


----------



## terryR

Here's how I sharpened my rounded bit…










Drills OK, just not symmetrically. Maybe I'll try again? As you can see, I love to destroy cheap drill bits.

Jordan, I'm phone-impaired! LOL. After 20+ years of being the Charge Nurse, I run when the phone rings!


----------



## wormil

Hard to tell with it pointing straight at the camera but it looks ground down one side so there is only one cutting edge?


----------



## jordanp

I keep forgetting about your phonephobia.


----------



## Sanding2day

Received 2 6" pieces of briar Sunday before I left for week due to work have a few questions begging to be answered… One is the correct diameter of hold to be drilled for air intake and two if it would be an issue to use glue in the construction of a pipe, finally would it be inappropriate to have a storage compartment for future tobacco use built in?

The pieces I ordered are 6"*1**1 and I would like to configure a single bowl from both pieces combined (considering placing the briar within another wood) would like to have the initial sections combined via Titebond III or another if preferred.?

Am leaning toward a design which would allow a tobacco storage container between the bowl and mouth piece but am unsure if the tobacco's flavor would be ruined or enhanced by repeated smokings while acting as a filtration.


----------



## terryR

Dan, I've been reading a LOT lately online about pipe construction…http://www.pipemakersforum.com/

But, I'm NO EXPERT. There aren't a lot of black and white rules about pipe making, uniqueness is a sought after trait.

But, the air flow seems to be major importance to a lot of articles I've read. The stem piece is usually drilled from either end, so a smaller hole can be used at the mouth end. Think of a wide but slim slot for the mouth end. I've seen 3/16" drilled for the remainder of the air hole in several readings.

Also, I think glues are frowned upon, except you mention one wood inside another, I think? I see no problems there…just don't want hot smoke to touch the glue. I'd use epoxy to attach one wood inside another…playing with that now on a turned box…

I wish you could post photos…would love to see what you're building! 

On another note…this week I learned that acrylic pen blanks can indeed be used for pipe stems. Got a cherry pipe nearly done now…but I hope the smell of the acrylic goes away! yuck.


----------



## jordanp

Terry your spot on with your answers, Based on my limited knowledge of Pipe Craft.

I wouldn't try to store the tobacco in the pipe for these reasons: 1 if smokes passes through it, the taste will be very harsh over a very short period of time. 2 you would have to have an area almost as big as the bowl to store a bowl's worth. having the ability to store anything less than a bowl would probably make the task not worth the effort.

Terry I received your care package! Holy smokes man!
I will drop you a line later.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thank you for the feedback, 3/16" and mouth adjusted sounds like a winner, was considering a design similar to one I had seen way back when. Very cool but not intended for tobacco. This was a box about 2" by 4" with the bowl connected to the pulling hole with a storage container probably equivalent to approx 15 bowls. You have answered the question about this ruining the flavor which is certainly to be avoided! Thanks again…


----------



## jordanp

Can i get a roll call from everyone that signed up to make sure your still in this


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I'm still in. I get to order my briar today!


----------



## fatandy2003

Still in.

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

Still in…
Thanks!


----------



## chicharon86

I'm still in!!


----------



## Sanding2day

Still in… Have the material but have not yet had the time to get to work, so ready to retire!!!


----------



## terryR

Pipe No. 5 for me somehow…getting smarter and better (I hope). This one is cherry dyed dark, and an acrylic pen blank.










I even made a set of wooden jaws to replace the steel ones I had from Nova. Using just 2 of the 4 steel jaws didn't feel right to me. This is hard maple and feels solid! Except for the drilling of the holes, and obviously turning roundish, made completely with hand tools.










...now, where's my Briar?


----------



## terryR

Everybody busy making pipes? 

I have to give a major thumbs up to *J.H.Lowe* http://jhlowe.com/ who helped me out with my lack of phone skills. Not wanting to call anyone to place an online order, I finally just emailed J.H.Lowe and crossed my fingers…










Tim was gracious enough to fill my order, mail it the same day, and NOT even ask for payment. I got an old-fashioned hand-written receipt in the mail with my goodies, and an address pointing to PayPal. Sweet. Couldn't have been any easier!

Now that I have proper drill bits, thinking of a slightly bent Apple…


----------



## Mahdeew




----------



## jordanp

Cool deal.. ordering supplies the old fashioned way with a modern twist. Fancy pipe Mr jinx


----------



## terryR

^cool pipe! Acrylic?

Does anyone know if I can heat and bend acrylic or delrin stems just like Vulcanite?

Gonna try anyway! LOL!


----------



## fatandy2003

Pipe is done (Had a great teaser pic, but it got deleted). Now for the extras… hmmm…

Cheers,


----------



## Slyy

Just checking in to see how things were going. Some dang fine pipe making going on in here!

Don't know if I'd ever need to make a pipe but what y'all have shared would go a long way to my sill level.

Terry, seriously digging the shop made lathe clamp! And I just saw a 40's era craftsman on CL for $175….... (No motor but it looks so purty)........Must get a lathe!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Thought you folks might want to look at this


----------



## jordanp

That is sweet


----------



## Sanding2day

Pipe cabinet is very cool!!! Thanks for sharing… Just got back from the shop and am more than a little discouraged but will make it all work… My drill press decided to no longer drill at 90 deg ?? or so it appears from the hole coming out the bottom of my limited supply of Briar  Have glued/clamped an extra piece to it and modified plans so will see what we end up with… Did pick up some beautiful Brazilian Cherry which I intend to wrap the Briar in so thats a plus and even more so given the current issue… Maybe work it all out tomorrow…


----------



## jordanp

Sorry to hear about the drill press problems.
That would really throw me off.
But with your skills Dan I'm sure it will turn out to be a masterpiece.


----------



## terryR

For some reason, I had no problems making my first five pipes…but now that I'm attempting a GIFT…I can do nothing right on the first attempt. 

Hoping everything works out…maybe Dan and I need to swap pipes? LOL

Holy cow! I just discovered you can buy tobacco online. Doh!










Ahhh…...I feel better now…...


----------



## Sanding2day

Lol Terry, I'm hopeful that when I get back into the shop all will go smoothly on the new design… Really excited about finishing that Brazillian Cherry!! Took the day off and took the family to the zoo so good times…


----------



## jordanp

I will try and match up a couple of the people that already sent in their finished products here soon..

Hope nobody else drops out (Sigh)


----------



## jordanp

Holy cow did I just make a beautiful pipe..
Best one by far is the swap pipe heh..


----------



## terryR

Very cool, Jordan…now start posting some blogs so we can learn your secrets! LOL. I think I've learned one secret…make as many pipes as you can…skills will improve!

I finished the stummel for my swap pipe yesterday…came out schweet! Now for the delrin stem…

I kinda like working with the briar…wish it weren't so expensive…


----------



## Sanding2day

Ok, unorthodox pipe basically completed just need to do some finish sanding etc. was about 1/16" off of center/high for smoke hole but seems to pull well…

Wanted to get everyone's opinion on a test smoke, know there are various methods to break in a pipe and do not want to mess anyone's ritual up but would really like to ensure this is a good smoker as pulling the lighter straight is a bit warm and not sure that is an accurate test…

Overall I am pleased with the results although in addition to being the 1/16" off I did get a bit over zealous with the curvature of the bowl leading to some loose Yellowheart around the Briar which I will have to correct before hand sanding to infinity. Should be done given the next two or so hours of devotion to it… Good fun


----------



## fatandy2003

Dan, I'll be honest, I did a test smoke of about 1/8 of a bowl. I think as long as you keep the tobacco low to create cake on the bottom of the bowl first, you are OK. I did not want to give a pipe whose draw was horrendous. I am not sure any of us are professional enough pipe makers to KNOW it will be a good smoking pipe…

Here is a teaser shot:









And… today is a sad day for my shop. Pack out day  My tools will be on a boat headed for the US for the next 2+ months.









I have 2 projects still going, so I have set aside a small shop that I will send back via USPS right before we leave…









Cheers,


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Andy, sorry to hear about the shop tear down… Hopefully better than ever back in the states…


----------



## terryR

Oh my, Andy, I sure feel your pain. No shop for 2 months! Wow! Gonna have to pack up my tools later this year for a move across the road. Just that 2000 feet has me worried.

I didn't consider a test smoke…my gift will be virgin! LOL. Just a polish of the stem today and He is ready for photos. Then time to sweeten the package a lil…

Just re-read my last post from a few days ago…I MEANT to say wow, I didn't know you could buy tobacco SEEDS online. Any of you guys that grow your own have any tips? deer fencing? security cameras?


----------



## chicharon86

Hello everyone,

Just finished pipe number two!

-Algerian Briar Stumel and vulcanite stem.
-Alcohol based stain w/ a Carnaba Wax finish.

I had no idea you could purchase tobacco seeds online too. I was bored one day and searched it on Amazon with a ton of results. I said what the heck, why not, and ordered some seeds . We'll see how this one goes. So yes, looking for tips as well.

On to the next project-pipe rack. I've 18 pipes that need a home.


----------



## terryR

Nice Poker, ACS.

Poker? I just met her!


----------



## Sanding2day

Good morning all… Turns out that the two hours turned into about 4 but pipe has been sanded to 2000 and first coat of finish applied so will get pics sent in this weekend just in time  Haven't found a local pipe tobacco shop but will attempt another lead here after work. Finally found something Wal Mart doesn't sell. Really went about the pipe design another route so hope that it is not a disappointment to the recipient…


----------



## terryR

Dan, I bet your pipe looks cool…I can't wait to see it! Cannot believe walmart doesn't sell tobacco…they still sell black powder? 

Pipes done…photo sent. whew! what a load of stress off me back! LOL.

Hey, Jordan, we may need a *Pipe Maker's Forum* started after this swap, so we can still discuss and show off…


----------



## jordanp

I agree on the Pipe Maker's Forum..
I will head it off if you want.. I am really crunched for time as of lately. Good looking pipes going around. I will do some matching probably this weekend or Monday.

My pipe is done i want to show it off, i'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Terry, am also looking forward to seeing everyone's pipes!Not sure on the black powder, imagine different stores have some variance in what they sell… Was able to find a bag of tobacco at a local tobacco outlet.

Finished putting on a 2nd coat of Poly and conducted a test smoke *first time ever smoking from a pipe* Had some trouble keeping the tobacco burning but certainly had no trouble pulling smoke through and got a nice nicotine buzz. Pics Emailed


----------



## jordanp

Good news

In about a month or two I have a display and 3-4 pipes that are going to be for sale at a local tobacco shop!

A little intimidating but never-the-less moving forward!


----------



## jordanp

I was kinda hoping that Jim65 would turn up he had sent me a picture of a pipe on March 22 saying he was going to make two more and pick the best out of the lot but i haven't heard from him since 3/23/2014

That being said a deadline is a deadline…

Sending out addresses now. =(


----------



## Sanding2day

Congrats on getting some of your pipes to market Jordan. Good luck on your sales!


----------



## terryR

Yeah, it's stressful being the swap moderator, IMO, especially after deadlines. But, each man on the list has his own job to perform, you can't make all the pipes, Jordan.

Thanks for setting this up! AND, best of luck at the tobacco store with sales!


----------



## jordanp

Thanks Terry,

I sent out the addresses to ship your pipes. 
If you did not get one and think you signed up etc etc let me know..
I believe i got everyone.


----------



## fatandy2003

I want a recount! I think this swap was rigged 

OK, just kidding. My pipe will be in the mail by Thursday.

Good luck on the pipe sales Jordan!

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

Jordan, I didn't receive an address…unless you sent it to the Mallet Swap? 

(no spam filters here)


----------



## terryR

...ooops, I found it! Pipe in the mail today!


----------



## terryR

Guys, be careful…I'm not sure if ANY form of loose leaf tobacco can be mailed legally? But my local post office acted like I was mailing my AR-15 when I asked about pipe tobacco.

Trying to research the www…looks like anything that can be potentially rolled into a cigarette looking object is forbidden by USPS.

I had no idea! Purchased a sampler of nice pipe tobacco to sweeten my gift…cannot mail it to the guy next door.

???


----------



## jordanp

Considering that you can get Cuban cigars delivered to your door via usps. I'm not sure how much of that is talk and how much is actually enforced.


----------



## terryR

Good point. Maybe I'll try. CITY post office tomorrow? Everything is backwards out here in the sticks.


----------



## terryR

From https://www.usps.com/send/tobacco-restrictions.htm...

"These rules resulted from the enactment of the Prevent All Cigarette Trafficking (PACT) Act, which was signed by the President on March 31, 2010. The Act provided that cigarettes and smokeless tobacco became nonmailable matter effective June 29, 2010.

With few exceptions, cigarettes and smokeless tobacco shipments cannot be mailed. This applies to domestic shipments, as well as inbound and outbound international shipments. Cigars are still mailable domestically, as well as internationally, unless prohibited by the destination country.
Qualifying exceptions include…

...Certain Age-Verified Individuals - Infrequent, lightweight shipments mailed by age-verified adults.

All excepted shipments must be presented in face-to-face transactions with postal employees. So shipments with labels created using USPS.com® or Click-N-Ship for Business® can't be put in a mailbox or left out for Package Pickup-they still need to be presented at a Post Office™. If you are creating a postage label on USPS.com or Click-N-Ship for Business, please bring your package to a Post Office (excluding any contract retail unit).

Individuals sending shipments under the "Certain Age-Verified Individuals" exception must furnish proof of age at the time of mailing and must orally confirm that the addressee is of age to purchase tobacco at the place of destination. In the case of all mailings by individuals, the operative legal age to purchase tobacco is age 18 in all states and U.S. territories and possessions, with the exception that the minimum age is 19 in the states of Alaska, Alabama, New Jersey, and Utah, and in Nassau, Onondaga, and Suffolk counties in New York."

...glad I didn't just drop off the box and pay! 

Think I'll make a tamp, and keep the smoke I wanted to send. Swear I didn't vote for this one…

...no politics…


----------



## Sanding2day

"age verified adults" so glad mine is going to part of the U.S. Military… Age verification enough for me… Really dislike stupid laws…


----------



## terryR

^yeah, me, too…

Oh well, tamp came out sweet…headed to one of you lucky guys tomorrow! 










no crayons were used in the shop today…


----------



## jim65

Hello Pipe Swappers,
I had the same issue with Tobacco at the Italian Post, they freaked no, no, no… Repackaged without the tin. So if you are sending overseas, don't pack tobacco, the customs here are terrible, they open everything. Sent the pack off about 10 days ago to Andrew.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## terryR

Jim, I hate to ruin the surprise, but MY GIFT is headed to you! 

Sorry if it takes forever, I mailed it 2 days after Mother's Day since I wanted me Mom to see it in person. (tuesday, a week ago) She's NOT a smoker…another retired RN like me, but wanted to see the piece I described in person. She loved it! I hope you will, too!!!

No tobacco. Jeez, USPS and Customs are crazy over tobacco! It would be easier to order an ounce of pot from Colorado, or missile guidance parts off eBay. LOL. Sorry to sound like a smart a$$, but I'm a simple country boy. If I can grow it or make it at home, I feel it's my friggin right to share it with my buddies…too bad Big Brother didn't get a cut. Well, except for the property taxes, the utility taxes, the sales tax on everything I buy to create goods…

...off rant…

We should see some nice pipes on here soon!


----------



## jordanp

Mine is in the mail also..

We should be showing off some pipes this week..

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sanding2day

Got curious and see that the one coming my way is "out for delivery" Sweet! Now really looking forward to getting home from work


----------



## fatandy2003

Looking forward to seeing pics (and getting the pipe headed my way)!

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

Got my pipe today, Thanks Jordan!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like it passed the local postal inspector…










...or maybe it didn't pass since he's a pipe smoker? LOL


----------



## jordanp

What no pictures?


----------



## Sanding2day

Yay, pipe from Adam aka Chicharon86 was waiting on me when I got home today… Here are a couple pics after the first smoke. Absolutely wonderful pipe Adam thank you very much for it, and the great sampling of tobaccos!


----------



## terryR

Jordan, all I can say is WOW!
And, Thank You!

The textured briar pipe is awesome…getting ready to load it now. Nice photos in the morning when I can get to the shop and the DSLR…

Thanks for setting all this up, BTW…


----------



## terryR

Sorry it took so long for photos, but Jordan's work of art did NOT deserve to be photographed by an iDevice IMO…

I have to say, Jordan, this may be the most exquisite gift I've ever received! Bar none. The pipe is a pleasure to view, and shows your carving skills magnificently.










A great feel in the hand, and smokes like a dream already. I've got a dozen or more pipes, but THIS is my new favorite! It's the perfect length, has the shape I TRIED to draw this past weekend, but couldn't bring it to paper, and a nice long-lasting bowl. The pipe sock also appears hand-made? and is a great addition!










Your initials and LJ Swap will mean a lot to me down the road! This is certainly one of your best that I've seen. Thank you again and again…just cannot stop with the compliments!  I'll get no work done on the chicken coop today…gonna sit and enjoy my new gift all day; well…after a trip to town for more lumber!

But, please, please share how you made this. Dremel? Rough steel brush? Black stain? Burned? Then buffed? Brother, I sure hope you blogged this build! 

Thanks! And sorry for the bite marks on the stem already. LOL.


----------



## Sanding2day

Awesome work Jordan… Way to go!


----------



## jordanp

Wow I am humbled..
I am glad you like the pipe.

I did capture a few pictures of the progression on that pipe.
I used powdered pigments mixed in DNA then coated and burned off immediately 2x dark red 2x black with a very light 1500 grit sanding in between to lighten up the high spots.

When I have some time I will try and write a blog..


----------



## jordanp

And yes I have an army of old ladies that crochet all the pipe socks. lol


----------



## palaswood

Gorgeous work Jordan. Thats functional art. Nice sock, and dust aside, i wouldnt want to hide that thing. I would display it proudly for all to see.

Adam, thats a totally cool shape you came up with, i did lots of pipe research before bowing out of this swap, and didnt see a bowl that cool


----------



## chicharon86

Just received my pipe. Thank you Dan!!! Love the design. Slides right in the pocket too. I really like how you put the Briar pocket in there for the bowl. Thank you thank you.


----------



## Sanding2day

Happy to see that it arrived and you are not adverse to the design, would still like to complete one as originally intended with the tobacco storage container within the box making a fully pocketable pipe smoke kit.


----------



## jordanp

Be sure and tag your pipe swap projects with "pipeswap2014" so when we search we can see all the entries


----------



## Mahdeew

chicharon86, what an original. very cool indeed.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, ACS! 
That's a nice design, Dan, love the woods!


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks MrJinx, Terry… Here is the posted project with a view of the unfinished inside…


----------



## jordanp

Holy cow..



























Bam!! Look at that!! 
Above and beyond Andrew! 
Love the silky smooth natural olive wood.
The box was an excellent touch well done sir well done..


----------



## Mahdeew

Check this one out: Here


----------



## Mahdeew

You have to go below my pics… Not sure how to capture the link just for the pipe; I tried.


----------



## Mahdeew

Sanding2day, I really think you have something there and you should market it. As others have said, especially in Colorado, Washington and California. I would patent this design without going to the patent office; meaning, patent the picture. Call the vendors in those states and see if you get orders for it. Think about improving the concept… It cold use some modifications, but the idea was/is brilliant.


----------



## wormil

This one Jinx? Sweet pipe!

https://plus.google.com/102583754830831047647/posts/fz1KVM6cHV6


----------



## Mahdeew

Yes Rick… How did you do it?


----------



## wormil

There is a little arrow in the right hand corner, click it then "link to this post".


----------



## terryR

Nice Olive pipe, Andrew!
Congrats, Jordan.
I wish I had taken the time to make a special box, that's very nice!
Hope Italian Customs will let mine pass soon…


----------



## fatandy2003

Glad you like it Jordan. I was looking for something other than briar, just because. Luckily, olive wood is pretty easy to access here in Italy. This was a fun swap. It is always good to learn new techniques!

Nice pipes Cheech and Dan!

Cheers,


----------



## fatandy2003

And Jordan, just like every project, this one has a story…


----------



## Sanding2day

Great pipe Andy, awesome that it came with its own box. Congrats Jordan…


----------



## jordanp

No additional updates or pipes from anyone?


----------



## Sanding2day

Hey Jordan, had me excited seeing the new post… Am also anxious to see all the pipes. Only update I have is the forming of a new habit thanks to Adam and the pipe/tobacco he sent. Have been enjoying a nightly smoke.


----------



## fatandy2003

Got a package from Italy today!

This thing chased me across the Atlantic!



















Thanks Jim! I haven't smoked it yet, but it looks like it will be a great smoke!

Cheers,


----------



## Sanding2day

Nice work Jim… Congrats Andy looks like a beauty.


----------



## terryR

Sweet bent pipe!
Sure hope mine makes it past Italian Customs soon!


----------



## jim65

Hello TerryR - Arrived! Excellent pipe and tamp, I love the sliver band, sets off the stem perfectly, really well done, the briar has an excellent grain and the finish fantastic, you have a new line of work! The tamp is sweet, Cocobolo and brass - will last several lifetimes! (You packaging was excellent, could have made it through a war  )
Thanks Terry!!


----------



## fatandy2003

Excellent work Terry! I really like that tamp too!

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

Very cool! Glad you like the pipe, Jim! 

I had no idea you were a pipe maker, or I would've been intimidated to mail one to ya! I sure wanted to make a bent pipe, but didn't have the skills to pull it off yet…The finish is just wax applied with the buffing wheel. Sorry I couldn't mail the nice tobacco sampler…had no idea it was un-mailable…I got it in the mail.

Crazy world! Wife is mailing a frozen baby goat fully intact to the NE, but I can't mail tobacco to my best friend in the next state. No politics…gonna empty a few 30 round clips from the AR, then enjoy Jordan's gift pipe, and I'll feel better. LOL!

Hey, Jim, please consider coming over to the new Pipe Maker's Forum need expertise!


----------



## jordanp

Very nice work!


----------



## Slyy

Just checking to see how the swap went! Man some dang nice looking pipes in here. Everyone got some excellent pieces in the mail it looks! Perhaps the next one I might be able to join in on!


----------



## palaswood

I just had a thought - does anyone have any briar wood scraps left over from their pipe? I'm interested in carving it - and any size pieces would work. If you do and dont mind, shoot me a message. i'll cover the shipping of course.


----------



## Mahdeew

Hi there… Just thought I show off my first harvest:










And a closeup:










palaswood, I thought about making a pipe out of this red oak, but don't have the time… Are you interested?



















My little tobacco farm:


----------



## jordanp

Nice haul


----------



## palaswood

mrjinx007 i'll gladly take on that challenge.

Is that dry? looks to be about 3 inches, is that about right?


----------



## SCOTSMAN

All really fantastic I have to say I will show mine when done.I don't think it will be anything like these though LOL weeeeee'l see eh? Alistair


----------



## fatandy2003

Alistair,

I have seen the other stuff you've made. Don't be so modest. It will be great!


----------



## PineSucks

Might have to have a go at making a pipe one of these days. Fantastic work, LJ's!


----------

